# Can anyone morph pics?



## Zin (Jun 12, 2004)

I think I saw somewhere else where you morph your pics to make them look crazy.  Does anyone know how to do this, do you need special software?  Can someone morph me?

-Zin


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 12, 2004)

Wrong thread, numb-nut.


----------



## Zin (Jun 12, 2004)

oops - where should it go?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2004)

it could be done in PhotoShop.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)

I can why?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## Zin (Jun 12, 2004)

Kind of like that but make it look like I am on steroids, it would be some funny stuff.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)

you have to have two pics a start pic and an end pic to do the ones I do. Can you pm me a start pic n then find a guy you want to be morphed into?


----------



## Shae (Jun 12, 2004)

Listen to her Zin! RG69 knows what she is doing.


----------



## Zin (Jun 12, 2004)

Actually what I was thinking was transforming the origional picture into one where I am crazy huge.  Not really morphing I guess, sorry bout that


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2004)

distorting


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2004)

as I said, someone skilled in Adobe Photo Shop can do it.

what rockgazer69 is doing is not really _morphing_.

it sounds like you are trying to deceive someone to me.


----------



## Zin (Jun 12, 2004)

Actually I just thought it would be funny to show to my friends.  I have no need to decieve anyone - someone who whould do that online just cant deal with reality IMO...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> as I said, someone skilled in Adobe Photo Shop can do it.
> 
> what rockgazer69 is doing is not really _morphing_.
> 
> it sounds like you are trying to deceive someone to me.



okay now I'm confused because the programs I use to do them are morph programs n thats all they do is change 1 pic into another but I loop them so it morphs n un morphs repeatedly.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 16, 2004)

RG, what program do you use?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> okay now I'm confused because the programs I use to do them are morph programs n thats all they do is change 1 pic into another but I loop them so it morphs n un morphs repeatedly.


not the same thing.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is Zin morphed into a muscled dwarf.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Here is Zin morphed into a muscled dwarf.


kind of resembles one of the apes in Planet of the Apes!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> RG, what program do you use?


Morphbuster, Morphse, Magic Morph, Ulead Adobe Morph, Abrosoft FantaMorph....which led me to believe what the programs do is morph.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 16, 2004)

When I have a great after pictures I want one of those made w/ a before and after


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

no problem


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 5, 2005)

If I sent in a pic, could you morph me?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 5, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> If I sent in a pic, could you morph me?



_That is one delayed guy. _


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 5, 2005)

haha, I just found it today, I am new. But I always thought it would be cool to be morphed into some big dude who looks nothing like me!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 5, 2005)

_ Did you try google? I am sure there is a freeware program somewhere that does that. _


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't know how to do stuff like that, would they do it for you?? Or what?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> If I sent in a pic, could you morph me?


 sure i can try but what i do you won't look like you in the end like what Rob is saying but send two pics one of you n one of the guy you want to end up as in the morph.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 5, 2005)

yea, thats cool, that is what I wanted. I don't have any pics now, but I can send them to you!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _ Did you try google? I am sure there is a freeware program somewhere that does that. _


 freeware and shareware come with all kinds of stuff that can damage your pc. free trials too. those sites make their living by adding crap to the programs you download. be careful.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> yea, thats cool, that is what I wanted. I don't have any pics now, but I can send them to you!


 just pm them to me here or rockgazer69s@aol.com


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 5, 2005)

that would be perfect. I don't have anything for you yet, but I promise I'll get something to you!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> freeware and shareware come with all kinds of stuff that can damage your pc. free trials too. those sites make their living by adding crap to the programs you download. be careful.


_Why do you think that? _


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

my latest . i have it huge n way better but you have to compromise quality to get a small enough file size to host it.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why do you think that? _


 experience. n clean your pc then n download some crap. then see what you pick up on a second sweep. nasty.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 6, 2005)

I sent in my morph pictures! you should be getting them anytime in the email. I tried to pose as close to the picture as possible to make it look more realistic and cool. You will prolly have to crop and stuff tho, because I am not such a good photographer! Work your magic!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 6, 2005)

hopefully the pics will line up


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2005)

cool i can line em up anyway.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 6, 2005)

were you able to get them? and they weren't trash??lol!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2005)

yea got the pics give me a day or two. should be easy.


----------



## cman (Mar 6, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Wrong thread, numb-nut.[/QUOTE
> Does being a dick come natural or does it take a constant effort. Your pathetic.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> my latest . i have it huge n way better but you have to compromise quality to get a small enough file size to host it.



Who is the original pic of?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2005)

it's a pic of vanity and the vampire is from a pc game.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 7, 2005)

_I like that. _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

I thought it was a pic of him


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks. this sig is much less annoying.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 7, 2005)

what is "sig"?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2005)

the pictures we have under our posts. signature pic. see below.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 7, 2005)

ok, I was confused! lol.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

What is "lol"?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2005)

i messed w the morph a little today it's going to come out really good.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 7, 2005)

So then you made that signature? It is really cool. I'm not really good at that kind of thing. It looks like it is fun though.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 7, 2005)

its all gravy! You think it will come out cool? That is awesome!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 7, 2005)

Laugh Out Loud! lol! hahaha

I also say lih becuase I never really laugh out loud. It means Laugh In Head! haha


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 7, 2005)

I know your being sarcastic about lol! haha

Did my pictures work okay? My face looks real bad in them, like my eyes were closed in alot! haha. Look like I'm about to fall asleep!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

hey, I want and saw a few of your other pics on here, they are pretty cool! To say the least!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

is vanity someone on this page?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

vanity is the guy in my sig.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, cool


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

working on your morph now i'll be done tomorrow.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 9, 2005)

Zin said:
			
		

> Actually what I was thinking was transforming the origional picture into one where I am crazy huge.  Not really morphing I guess, sorry bout that


  You should just get a poto of my body and paste your head onto it.  Save you some time.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

thats cool, is it going easy on you? I don't want to burden u


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

R u really that big Maynard? I don't see any pictures of you


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

Bobert. 1st draft is in your email.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

Is this the one that is supposed to morph back and forth? It only shows as the original picture, is there something I do in order to get it to morph?


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

I like how you got an even background on it, I am glad it isn't so dark!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

hmmm what are you using to open it? it's a gif file you need to open it with acdsee or another photo program that can handle gifs. n wait for it to load it should only take a sec


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, I got it working! It is really cool! When you get it done you will have to put it on here! wow!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

what is it you still are working on?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

well glad you like it but the file size is so big i can't put it on here till i butcher it. smaller n less frames. i'll do it tho after i finish the larger 1 .


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

ah, okay. So far it is amazing!


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

what do more frames do?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

more frames make it smoother. i want to get the proportions better n crop the lower leg a little more and add a background.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 9, 2005)

It is so cool, It looks like I am being turned into another form! Like magic! haha. I love it


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 10, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> R u really that big Maynard? I don't see any pictures of you


  Yes its tue, its true.  I am that big.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 10, 2005)

must be nice! lol


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 10, 2005)

what kinda background were you thinking of?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2005)

um gonna be tomorrow before i'm done or very late tonite sorry. busy day. just a nice background nothing too fancy.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 10, 2005)

sounds cool!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 12, 2005)

Did you get your morph? I emailed last night.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2005)

This one took me awhile to morph.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 17, 2005)

Sry, yea I got it, haven't had a a chance to look at it b/c I've been on tour this week.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 17, 2005)

okay, cool! I see it now. I wish I really did turn into him, that would be awesome! lol. Hot stuff! Cool thanks!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> Sry, yea I got it, haven't had a a chance to look at it b/c I've been on tour this week.


 what do you mean on tour?


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 20, 2005)

I was on a choir tour with my school, we toured the east coast


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

that's very cool. my daughter quit choir because she got frustrated w what she called geeky songs. they should modernize some stuff up here for the kids to keep them interested. we are moving soon so i can get them into a better school. i have a girl 13 n a boy 7


----------



## Bobert11284 (Mar 20, 2005)

You should look for a school with showchoir! they use upbeat music, that can vary from broadway to hip hop. I did it in High School. Many of them compete and it is alot of fun


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

good idea. i'll look into it.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Apr 7, 2005)

you should post the morph, it seems like a shame not to!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, i'd like to see.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 7, 2005)

i can't the file is way too big. 1.42MB. image shack file limit is 1024KB. anyone know a free image host that handles files that big?


----------



## Bobert11284 (Apr 13, 2005)

or if people want it I could email it to them.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2005)

this is a lot smaller than the original.


----------



## Bobert11284 (Apr 13, 2005)

i still think its cool even in the smaller version, but like i said if anyone wants the larger one I can send it. pretty cool eh??


----------



## Bobert11284 (May 1, 2005)

Wow, not many people have replied after the morph was posted! I think its a pretty cool morph! anyone else??


----------

